# Were are they all hiding at?



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

I live in the country in halifax, i have a large cotten feild that benn cut. Arte there any dove around there. I mean do they like sitting in cut cotten feilds? :huh:


----------



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

i dont think dove like to sit in cotton fields that much but i could be wrong......the best place on earth i have found to dove hunt is in sunflower fields.....

Larkin


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

No sunflower feilds round here.


----------



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

too bad


----------

